# We Found Out That #4 Will Be



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

#4 is going to be a DS!

The ultrasound showed he's growing like he should and all is good with him and mommy. His due date (scheduled c-section) will be on June 9th. Sure it cuts into camping season, but I'll trade a camping season for another Thompson anyday!

Just had to share with someone cause the only folks at work that care are those that work for me...the rest just roll their eyes and mumble something about "again?"

We all are excited and we're taking ideas for names. It has to be a name that starts with "J" (we all are "J" names).

--Happy daddy


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

CONGRATS!!!

Jasper sounds like a good Texan name!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

TexanThompsons said:


> #4 is going to be a DS!
> 
> The ultrasound showed he's growing like he should and all is good with him and mommy. His due date (scheduled c-section) will be on June 9th. Sure it cuts into camping season, but I'll trade a camping season for another Thompson anyday!
> 
> ...


Congratulations!

Jehosaphat
Jake
John
Jack
Jiminy (as in cricket)
Jim
Justin (time)for summer

Mark


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Hadn't thought about Jasper or Jiminy. Maybe we combine the two and make it Jimiper.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

CONGRATS CONGRATS. Glad all are happy and healthy. Our #2 DS is due July 7 and his name is going to be Aaron Paul. His older brother, our first is James Leonard, after daddy and his daddy.

Hey wait James is a "J" name, hhmmm what a coincidence







that would be a nice name.

Jim (uh short for James, which is a nice name, did I mention that)


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

TexanThompsons said:


> #4 is going to be a DS!
> 
> *Congratulations!*
> 
> ...


That's interesting that all names must start with "J". My Dad was Joseph, my Mom is Janet, I'm Joseph, my sisters are Jacqueline and Joanne, my brothers are John and James. My first wife was Jeanne and my first son was James. Then my ex-wife insisted that my ssecond son be named Michael. The trend was broken. However, my current dog is named Julie! LOL!

Again, Congratulations! I hope all goes well and you have a healthy new DS!


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Jim - I might be willing to name #4 Jim if you're up for considering naming your second Justin...just a thought!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats!!! No name suggestions from here, but it sounds like you are getting plenty of help.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Congrats and best wishes for the impending delivery. How about Judah or Jordan, or Jericho or Jason? D & J


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

TexanThompsons said:


> Jim - I might be willing to name #4 Jim if you're up for considering naming your second Justin...just a thought!


Well thanks for the consideration







but DW is naming this one, cause daddy named the first one. I actually like the name Justin, but she already has things with his name on it, so I don't see it changing.

Jim


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS !!! *

We will be joining you with our 4th arriving at the end of August. Don't the the birth slow you down too much. Within 2 weeks of all of our kids births we were either back on the water (when we had our cruiser) or camping. Same plan this year.

Hope all goes well.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS !!! *
> 
> We will be joining you with our 4th arriving at the end of August. Don't the the birth slow you down too much. Within 2 weeks of all of our kids births we were either back on the water (when we had our cruiser) or camping. Same plan this year.
> 
> Hope all goes well.


Congrats!!! we have an even number and split as well!!!

Don't worry about cutting into camp season..... just camp close to the hospital









What better bonding then to be out camping together!!!


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

You guys bring up good points. Maybe its a good time to invite the grandparents to come camping too (extra hands)









Thanks for the encouragement and know we're getting in as much camping as we can before my wife is too uncomfortable to go camping.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

TexanThompsons said:


> You guys bring up good points. Maybe its a good time to invite the grandparents to come camping too (extra hands)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is amazing the higher proportion of strange looks you get when you roll 4 kids out to dinner or out of the truck







as compared to three kids.

DW and I were just discussing how many two vehicle Camping trips we may need to do to accommodate the Kids and sports in finding the balance between what they miss for family camping, and what we will go do to get them home for some as well.....


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

We've noticed that just as we've told people we're pregnant with #4.

The way we look at it is like this...we bought a trailer that has 4 bunks, why not use 'em all? If we get real aggressive, the trailer sleeps 10









--JT


----------

